# Eric Spoto 722 World Record Bench Press



## darksidefitness (May 19, 2013)

Eric Spoto 722 World Record Bench Press - YouTube


----------



## tripletotal (May 20, 2013)

Looks like he could have gone heavier!


----------



## myosaurus (May 20, 2013)

he's a monster. isn't he now a record holder for raw bench?


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 20, 2013)

Yeah he's got a gift that I'd like to have. Power. Thanks DkS . Cool stuff u toss at us . Ib


----------



## joshck (Aug 9, 2013)

I saw him do 700 at the arnold ..it was crazy how fast it went up.....dudes a beast ...has like 20in forearms


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 11, 2013)

Clean lift !

Nice, wish I had that short range of motion LOL

Hawk


----------

